#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-27
<ddalton> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu with braille? 
<ddalton> i downloaded the  alternate cd but when i boot into the installer nothing happens if i switch to text console start brltty, i get braille output, but when switching back toe installer, the display says "screen not in text-mode" how can i use a text-based installer?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-29
<hajour> charlie-tca, do you got time?
<AlanBell> I have natty with unity running in a virtual machine now
<AlanBell> anyone know how to use it with a keyboard?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: keyboard control didn't make it into alpha 1
<AlanBell> this is the daily
<AlanBell> it is a bit crashy :(
<UndiFineD> AlanBell: I am still having pre-alpha1 in a vbox
<UndiFineD> works well for me
<UndiFineD> but lacking updates i think
<UndiFineD> easily hacked though
<charlie-tca> AlanBell: supposed to have Ctrl+Alt+t for terminal working, Alt+F2 for run working, and alt+Tab working, as far as I know
<charlie-tca> and I have not been able to make anything else work by keyboard yet
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-30
<AlanBell> Pendulum: hiya
<charlie-tca> AlanBell: did you find any way to navigate with the keyboard only?
<AlanBell> no, not yet
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-31
<charlie-tca> I don't think that is quite ready yet
<hajour> good night all.and happy new year for if i don't see you before
<charlie-tca> Good night and you have a very good New Year, too
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-01-01
<phillw> Hiyas, when you all get over your hangovers from New Years Eve celebrations, could someone post up the date / time of the next meeting both in topic and on the wiki page, thanks.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-12-26
<AlanBell> Fudge: interesting, with a mouse it is middle click to lauch a second instance
<AlanBell> not sure if there is a keypress for that, I will try and find out
<Fudge> AlanBell  re the keypress thanx heaps
<Fudge> is there any fix yet for the menus not always speaking
<Fudge> it really sux when they dont talk
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-12-27
<Fudge> AlanBell  adding shift will open a new instance
<Fudge> :D
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-12-28
<Fudge> anyone having luck getting launcher etc to speak in precise
<Fudge> cant access menus panel launcher, have the extra a11y ppa installed, same in both 2d/3d
<phillw> AlanBell: are you about for a quick pm?
<AlanBell> sure
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-12-29
<Fudge> AlanBell  ping
<Fudge> do u have precise running with success orca/unity panels
<AlanBell> Fudge: I have
<AlanBell> I will do an update and make sure it still works (it wasn't any better than 11.10, but wasn't broken last time I tried)
<AlanBell> yeah, still kinda works
<Fudge> AlanBell  i am unsure why its not working for me
<Fudge> also i have not heard of other people having problems with nautilus being flakey but in oneiric it seems to fall over a lot. so i use pcmanfm which seems to work really good now, but i do not see any desktop integration
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-01-01
<Fudge> after all day in precise i managed to get orca to read the unity panel again, apt-get install --reinstall qt-at-spi at-spi2-core
<Fudge> hi anyone alive
<Fudge> AlanBell  howdy
<AlanBell> hi Fudge 
<Fudge> hi mate, i got my menus to read but the launcher orca seems not to get focus on
<Fudge> had to apt-get install --reinstall qt-at-spi at-spi2-core
<Fudge> oh actually my launcher is finally working
<Fudge> just not when i hit super now
<Fudge> slowly getting there
<Fudge> loL
<Fudge> how was your xmas new year AlanBell 
<AlanBell> glad you have it working better now! I had a reasonably good christmas and new year, thanks Fudge 
<AlanBell> how was yours?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-12-30
<Fudge> AlanBell themuso on holidays?
